# Clé USB n'est plus reconnu sur PC



## die1884 (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Voila mon soucis:
J'ai une clé USB 8Gb Corsair qui fonctionnait très bien entre mon mac et mon PC et qui me permettait parfaitement de faire le transfert de  fichiers, d'un systeme à l'autre , mais j'ai du la reformater et je l'ai fait grace à l'utilitaire de disque mac. 
Et la j'ai choisi le format MS DOS pour garder la compatibilité.
Mais depuis, ma clé monte parfaitement sur mac mais sur PC mais on me dit qu'elle n'est pas formatée et si je clique pour la formater sur PC, on  m'annonce qu'elle n'a que 200Mo... 
Comment faire pour retrouver ma clé qui fonctionnait si bien entre les 2 systemes?
D'avance merci


----------



## Lentilles75013 (2 Juin 2010)

Je fais remonter la question car j'ai exactement le même problème : 200 Mo sur PC pour une clé usb de 8 Go.

Quel formatage faire pour que ça soit compatible mac et pc ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Juin 2010)

ce n'est pas qu'un problème de formatage mais aussi de schéma de partition

un petit tour dans l'utilitaire de disque > partitionner > options, MBR et formater en ms dos et le tour est joué


voilou


----------



## Lentilles75013 (2 Juin 2010)

J'ai trouvé la réponse sur ce blog :
http://blog.worldwideseb.fr/2010/04...e-cle-usb-pour-pouvoir-la-lire-sur-mac-et-pc/

Au cas où le lien serait cassé, je répète la manip très bien expliquée dans le lien ci-dessus :
Dans utilitaire de disque, il faut partitionner la clé en 1 seule partition au format FAT (MS-DOS) et avant de valider, choisir dans "options" la 3ème option MBR.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

Merci Arlequin, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse en postant ma résolution. J'avais effectivement trouvé l'option MBR mais je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait, ça ne marchait toujours pas (j'ai dû m'emmêler entre le format des partitions* ou de la clé elle-même).

* j'avais essayé avec 2 partitions pour voir. 2 x 4 GO ----> une seule était reconnue par le PC et encore, il voulait formater.
2 partitions 1 GO + 7 GO : il ne reconnaissait que la 1 GO sans vouloir la formater...

Enfin bref, le blog dont j'ai copié l'adresse indique les choses très clairement et ça marche.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Juin 2010)

Lentilles75013 a dit:


> Enfin bref, le blog dont j'ai copié l'adresse indique les choses très clairement et ça marche.




c'est donc ce que je préconisais


----------



## Bernard53 (2 Juin 2010)

Lentilles75013 a dit:


> ...Quel formatage faire pour que ça soit compatible mac et pc ?



Un petit tour dans ce fil de discussion pourrait vous éclairer un peu plus. 

Salutations.


----------

